# اعمل ايه؟((بقلمي))



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

*اعمل ايه في اللي انا فيه لما بوعد مش بقدر اوفيه*

*حقيقي كتير يا يسوع بوعدك بأشياء وبقولك كلام كتير لكني مش بقدر انفذ منه شئ وبحس ان الشيطان دايما بيشجعني علي البعد عنك وعدم الوفاء بوعودي ليك يا حبيبي يسوع*

*ورغم كل ده انت بتغفر وبتسامح لكني بتمادي في شروري وخطيايا*


*انا حقيقي يا ربي ندمانه وتعبانه ومحتاجه ايديك تشفي جراحي *

*لان في البعد عنك يا يسوع بوصل لمرحله ندم وتعب وحيره شديده جدا وبكون محتاجه ليك جانبي لكني مش قادره احكي معاك *

*محتاجه انك تمد عصاك وتأدبني لكنك يارب دايما بتغفر ليا وبتسامحني بكل حب وحنان*

*حقيقي انت يارب عظيم وانا ماستاهلش طيبتك ولا حبك لاني بتوه كتير عن محبتك*

*محتاجه يا ربي وحبيبتي يسوع انك تقربني ليك وتحتويني بحبك وحنانك لاني فعلا ياربي بضيع من غيرك ووجودك في حياتي هو الامان والراحه ومعاك يارب لا اريد شيئا علي الارض*

*بحبك اوي يا ربي وحبيبي يسوع ومحتاجالك دايما تكون معايا وترشدني*

*امين*



*في الحقيقة انا سرحت مع نفسي كده شويه*

*وركزت في كلام ترنيمة فاديا بزي وهي بتقول اعمل ايه؟ لاني كنت بسمعها*

*ولقيت نفسي بكتب كلام كصلاه لربنا ليرشدني ويقربي ليه*

*اذكروني في صلاتكم*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2010)

*عنيه دمعت مع الكلام ده والله يا روزي
كلامك بيلمس اوي
احنا ملناش غير ربنا هو اللي يمسح دمعتنا ويرشدنا للطريق الصح
لكن لما نروحلو نطلبو بقلب مليان ايمان ومحبه ليه
قد ايه الواحد بيتلذذ محبة ربنا لما يحس بالذنب من ناحيتو
 ويعترف كده وهو بيعيط وراجي رحمتو
يااااااااااااااااااه احساس روووووووووعه وانتي بتعيطي بين اديه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحميكي ويحمي جميع ابناؤو

*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

كلامك جميل زيك

وفعلا معاكي حق

وبجد اسفه بقي عشان خليتك تعيطي

هههههههههههه ده انا شكلي مؤذيه اخر حاجه كل شويه بعيط حد هههههههههههه

معلش بجد سامحوني مش بيكون قصدي لكني بعبر عن احاسيس جوايا

وربنا يفرح الجميع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> كلامك جميل زيك
> 
> ...



*حبيبة قلبي
دي دموع ليها طعم تاني
مش تتاسفي
المهم انتي مش تعيطي 
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *حبيبة قلبي*
> *دي دموع ليها طعم تاني*
> *مش تتاسفي*
> *المهم انتي مش تعيطي *
> *ربنا يباركك *


 

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

واتمني اشوفك دايما مرتاحه ومبسوطه في حياتك

ربنا يرشدك للخير دايما ويكون معاكي


----------



## no alone (7 يوليو 2010)

كلامك جميل اوى واحساس طالع من القلب اوى ويخش القلب علطول 
لما تخسى انك خلاص تعبانه من الى بيحصللك وعندك هموم الدنيا كلها 
وكل بيجى عليكى ومش عاوزك لدرجه انك حسيت انك مكروه 
تتدعى ربنا وتقولى يا رب انت عارف ايه الى جوايا انت عارف ان انا بحبك 
وانا عارفه انك هتقف جنبى
كلامك جميل روزى ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر
كلامك ومرورك اجميل

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)




----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## بحبك يا الهي (9 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي

الرب يباركك


----------



## mera22 (9 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي كتير روزي حبيبتي

الرب معكي


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

بحبك يا الهي قال:


> ميرسي
> 
> الرب يباركك


 

نورتي الموضوع كله

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتير روزي حبيبتي
> 
> الرب معكي


 

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2010)

امين يارب قرب كل الطرق النا 
لكى نتذوق حلاوة العشرة معك ونعرفك اكثر عن قرب ونملكك على قلوبنا وحياتنا بأكملها


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 يوليو 2010)

*



بحبك اوي يا ربي وحبيبي يسوع ومحتاجالك دايما تكون معايا وترشدني

امين

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين

مرسي يااقمرة 
حقيقي صلاة جميلة وكلمات جدا روعة 
ربنا يخلكي دايماا*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> امين يارب قرب كل الطرق النا
> لكى نتذوق حلاوة العشرة معك ونعرفك اكثر عن قرب ونملكك على قلوبنا وحياتنا بأكملها


 

امين

ميرسي ليك يا جوجو


----------



## روزي86 (17 يوليو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *امين*​
> *مرسي يااقمرة *
> *حقيقي صلاة جميلة وكلمات جدا روعة *
> 
> *ربنا يخلكي دايماا*​


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل يا روزى 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا صلاة جميلة...*
*الرب يباركك...*


----------



## روزي86 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بحبك يا الهي قال:


> ميرسي
> 
> الرب يباركك


 

ميرسي ليكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل يا روزى
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


 

ربنا يخليك يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *شكرا صلاة جميلة...*
> *الرب يباركك...*


 

ميرسي ليك ربنا يعوضك


----------

